# wood identification?



## kingt36 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just got home after a month of travel and found this lying in the yard next door. I'm wondering if any of you might be able to identify it. I'm thinking it is a hard wood since the limbs are bare.













20140119_133405.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Jan 19, 2014


















20140119_133340.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Jan 19, 2014


















20140119_133325.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Jan 19, 2014


















20140119_133314.jpg



__ kingt36
__ Jan 19, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm pretty good at identifying wood in person but I can't tell. I would guess maple?


----------



## kingt36 (Jan 20, 2014)

I was thinking either maple or oak, but I'm just not good and telling.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 20, 2014)

Based on the leaves on the ground around it I say it is a white oak. Definitely not a maple.


----------



## kingt36 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool...I'm going to drag it over to my back yard and let it sit for a bit..

Thanks


----------



## ctd2500 (May 25, 2014)

I work in a sawmill for almost 30 years as the lumber inspector and from what I am able to see, it appears to be pig hickory. The top pic shows brown spots in the end of the wood piece and those are bird pecks which is typical in hickory. Also the stringy type bark in pic 2 is common on pig hickory


----------

